
From Hardware Emulation to High-Frequency Trading Riding the FPGA Wave - madengr
http://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&doc_id=1331241&_mc=NL_EET_EDT_EET_daily_20170124&cid=NL_EET_EDT_EET_daily_20170124&elqTrackId=bc11cc86434745749777b6337b8ad473&elq=cbe154826a914e2f9d8850d54f8a0238&elqaid=35648&elqat=1&elqCampaignId=31166
======
madengr
Now just need to roll this into the modems in the low-latency microwave links
between NYC and Chicago. Perhaps at the mid-point in the link, though I'm sure
it has already been done.

[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/chicago-new-york-and-
back-85-m...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/chicago-new-york-and-
back-85-milliseconds)

